# Fische schon abgetaucht?



## Weike (9. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,

kann es sein, das sich meine Goldfische schon in die tieferen Regionen meines Teiches verabschiedet haben?

Die Oberfläche des Teiches ist ja mittlerweile sicher kälter als das Wasser in 150cm Tiefe.

Oder war es doch der __ Reiher oder Rabe?

Aber ist weder einer der 6 Großen noch einer der vielen kleinen Goldies mehr zu sehen.
So radikal kann das doch kein Vogel ausgeräumt haben?


Viele Grüße
Eike


----------



## willi1954 (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

also bei morgentemperaturen von 3grad plus sind meine schon längst in ca 1,20m tiefe verschwunden. zumindest sehe ich da die grossen karpfen stehen.


----------



## Weike (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

Das gibt mir Hoffnung.

Ich kann zwar tief gucken aber je tiefer, desto dunkler wird es.

Hoffentlich ist bald wieder Frühjahr und es wird warm.


----------



## Bebel (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

Hallo Eike

Bei den Temperaturen jetzt ist es normal, dass die abtauchen. Mein Wasser ist bis unten hin  klar und die Fische tummeln sich zur Zeit in der Tiefzone. Wenn es in den nächsten Tagen etwas wärmer wird tauchen sie wieder auf.

Ich werde wohl bald die Pumpe ausstellen und den Filter in den Winterschlaf schicken.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## VolkerN (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

Bei uns im Sueden (Raum Stuttgart) ists zwar noch etwas waermer ...aber selbst bei den jetzigen Temperaturen (Wasser zur Zeit 11 Grad) sind die Fische schon erheblich ruhiger ...erst am Nachmittag werden sie ein bissl aktiv. Meist "stehen" sie in den tieferen Bereichen. 

Lediglich der Nachwuchs aus diesem Jahr ist vergleichsweise aktiv ...wie erklaer ich denen nur das bald Winter ist ?


----------



## Theo (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

Moin Weike.

Ich bin gerade beim Teichneubau und war heute beim Überlauf beschäftigt.
Meine Goldis haben ihre Kinder zusammengerufen und es mal zu mir gebracht damit auch die "Neuen" ihren Chef kennen lernen.
Ich füttere nicht aber aus alter Gewohnheit kommen die älteren Goldis immer noch bis an die Hand und sind noch recht aktiv.
Heute Morgen hatten wir 6°C (Wasser habe ich nicht gemessen) und die Goldis hielten sich im Seerosenbereich (70-80cm) auf. Ganz nach unten gehen sie noch nicht.


----------



## Nikolai (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

Hallo,

Wassertemperatur ist bei mir 11 Grad, oben wie unten, weil mein Filter von Unten her ansaugt. Die Fische sind noch munter unterwegs und verfolgen alles was ich so treibe.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Lucy2412 (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

Meine Goldi´s sind heute erst am Nachmittag an die Wasseroberfläche geschwommen, aber Fressen wollten sie gar nicht. Gestern auch schon kaum, sie sind sonst ziemlich verfressen, ist das normal? Ist sicher auch der erste Winter für die Vier , wenn sie jetzt schon nichts fressen, wie sollen sie dann den langen Winter überstehen?


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

Hallo Eike,
erst mal' ein freundliches "Hallo" von mir !
Du hast mit Deiner Vermutung recht - auch bei mir ist Ruhe im Teich eingekehrt. Die Fische "verkrümeln" sich bereits, und schwimmen auch bei erhöhter Wasertemperatur am Nachmittag nicht mehr so aktiv herum, wie im Sommer.
Wenn die Wassertemperaturen dauerhaft unter 10°C bleiben, dann sei darauf vorbereitet, nicht mehr am Teich zu arbeiten (Schlammsaugen, Pflanzen, Füttern etc.) !


----------



## pyro (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Wenn die Wassertemperaturen dauerhaft unter 10°C bleiben, dann sei darauf vorbereitet, nicht mehr am Teich zu arbeiten (Schlammsaugen, Pflanzen, Füttern etc.) !



Warum nicht mehr am Teich arbeiten??


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*



pyro schrieb:


> Warum nicht mehr am Teich arbeiten??


Hallo Jürgen,
Lärm bedeutet in erster Linie Stress für die Fische... sie sind dann mitunter aktiver, als es die Temperaturen erlauben.
Es kommt also auf die Art der Arbeit am Teich an.

Jegliche "Aktivität" verbraucht Resourcen... sei es nun Fettpolster am Fisch, Sauerstoffverbrauch oder Ähnliches.

Arbeiten am Teich, wie Ralf es beschreibt 





			
				RKurzhals schrieb:
			
		

> (Schlammsaugen, Pflanzen, Füttern etc.


, führt dazu, dass mitunter Konstellationen entstehen, die die wenigen, noch aktiven Baktieren, einfach nicht mehr bewältigen können.

Aufgewirbelter Unrat vom Grund (z.B. Schlammabsaugung oder abkeschern am Grund) belastet das Wasser...und das ist für die Fische (und mitunter auch für, sich auf dem Rückzug befindlichen Tiere) eher ungeeignet.

Pflanzen bringt nun sehr spät evt. Nährstoffe ins Wasser, die nicht verbraucht werden.
Ebenso das Füttern... da muss man seine Fische genau beobachten und die Futtermenge entsprechend seiner Anlage anpassen und natürlichggf. reduzieren.

Heute im Laufe des Mittags waren, auf Grund des Sonnenscheins, da waren bei mir die Fische noch sehr fressbegierig, da hatte ich ihnen noch eine "gute Ladung" gegönnt... Tags zuvor hatte ich wohlweislich weniger gereicht und die Wetterlage war so, dass sie kaum was gefressen haben.


----------



## pyro (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

OK, danke für die Info. Fische hab ich ja nicht im Teich... aber heute hab ich trotzdem neue, komische Lebewesen entdeckt...

Durchsichtige nadelförmige Tiere, ca. 20mm lang ca. 2mm Durchmesser mit ein paar wenigen schwarzen Punkten. Was weis ich was das ist...???
Fische kommen wenn überhaupt und dann nur in geringer Anzahl nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Berilo (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

Hi,
also ich kann das mit dem Abtauchen nicht bestätigen.
Mein Teich hat aktuell 12° C aber alle meine Fische sind super mobil.  (Orfen, Shubunken, Nasen, Rotfesern und Bitterlinge, und besonders mein kleiner Sonnenbarsch.)
Ich gebe reduziert Futter, welches wie immer ratz fatz weg ist. Die Tiere sind auch unter tags - heute war es ganztägig grau - aktiv. Das Verhalten ist im übrigen wie im letzten Jahr. (Ich führe ein kleines Teichtagebuch).

Auf "pyro": Meine Erfahrungen mit Arbeiten am Teich sind andere. Jetzt fallen doch viele Bltter rein und die Pflanzen sterben ab. Ich arbeite bis Ende November am Teich. Das stört meine Fische überhaupt nicht. Füttern habe ich die letzten 2 Jahre eingestellt, wenn das Wasser kontinuierlich unter 10° C war und ich die Fische wirklich nicht mehr oben schwimmen sah.

So hat jeder seine Strategie.
Howdy


----------



## Weike (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

 Happi 

und sie leben noch, da hat der __ Reiher doch nichts abbekommen...

Heute sind sie in diesem Jahr das erste Mal aufgetaucht bzw. gesichtet wurden.

Mir wäre das zu kalt gewesen und die Temperaturen im Wasser sind sicher auch noch kälter als zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo sie abgetauscht sind.

Aber sie leben, das ist schön.


----------



## Weike (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

tja, diese Jahr sind sie noch oben, obwohl das Wetter nicht anders ist als letztes Jahr.

Sie schwimmen noch munter an der Oberfläche rum.

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?


----------



## muh.gp (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

Hallo,

war Anfang der Woche schon  bei 4°C Wassertemperatur und bin jetzt wieder bei 9°C. Die Fische sind wieder oben und bekommen gemäßigt Sinkfutter. Hunger haben sie wohl noch....

Grüße!


----------



## DbSam (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

Hi @ all,

Vor einer Woche noch 10°C, jetzt 6°C - alles pennt.
Sieht lustig aus, wie sie auf einem 'Haufen' zusammen liegen.

Trotz ergiebigem Schneefall (17cm am 27.10.) und Temperaturen von bis zu -5,5°C (29.10.) ist noch kein Eis auf dem Teich gewesen. Da liefert der Boden derzeit noch genug Restwärme... 
Bis auf ein paar Schneereste ist das 'weiße Elend' zum Glück auch wieder weg...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Joerg (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

Wohne zwar nicht in den warmen Regionen aber wir hatten bisher kaum Schnee.
Ein Großteil des Teichs ist schon abgedeckt aber die Bande ist noch recht aktiv.

Futter gibt es auch noch, da sie danach betteln.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

Hi,

bei mir im Teich gehts schon ziemlich ruhig zu. Die Asagi, die Goldrotfedern und Goldschleien ziehen ihre Kreise in der Tiefe, die Goldelritzen in der Teichmitte. Nur die kleinen __ Stichlinge treiben sich noch im Flachwasser rum und versuchen dort nochwas fressbares zu erwischen

MfG Frank


----------



## Bebel (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

Hi

Die meisten Fische tummeln sich bei mir zur Zeit an der tiefsten Stelle, der Filter ist abgebaut. Munter werden sie nur wenn ich Blätter abfische, denken immer es fällt etwas zum Fressen ab, wollen gerne flüchtende Insekten abgreifen. 

An wärmeren Tagen, kommen die schon noch zum "betteln" nach oben, dann kriegen sie auch noch was. Die sollen ja ein kleines Polster auf den Hüften haben für den Winter. Aber die wärmeren Tage neigen sich jetzt wohl dem Ende zu.

LG Bebel


----------



## DerDunkelGraf (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

Hi, 

habe meinen Teich vor 2 Wochen von schwimmenden und gesunkenen Blättern befreit, die hohen Teichpflanzen-Blätter abgeschnitten  und ein Teichnetz gespannt.
Die Teichpumpe läuft noch, die Sauerstoffpumpe ebenfalls.
Die Fische befinden sich mit der Weile meist am Teichgrund.
Allerdings schwimmen einige noch relativ mobil im Tiefwasser umher wobei andere einfach nur an einer Stelle ausharren.
Sofern ich aber an den Teich komme, geht eine gewisse Bewegung durch die Fische. 
Gebe ich Futter ins Wasser kommen sie an die Oberfläche zum Fressen auch bei Außentemperaturen von 2°C.

Wie lange sollte man noch Futter reichen?
Kann die Teichpumpe noch in Betrieb bleiben?

Die Sauerstoffpumpe hat 2 Ausgänge. Einen habe ich in die mittlere Ebene gehangen, den anderen eher halbtief. 
Macht es den Fischen etwas aus oder werden sie dadurch gestört wenn ich den Ausströmer komplett auf den Grund in ihre Nähe lege?

Achja habe irgendwie seit der Reinigung des Teichs vor ca. 3 Monaten Probleme mit Faden-Algen!
Haben sich in "Ufernähe" richtige Teppiche gebildet.
Das Wasser ist klar.

Danke für Infos und Grüße


----------



## Bebel (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

Hi

Ich lege die den Ausströmer der Sauerstoffpumpe kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche, damit durch die Wasserbewegung immer ein Stückchen Teichoberfläche Eisfrei bleibt. Es muß ja nicht nur eine Sauerstoffzufuhr geben sondern es müssen auch Faulgase entweichen können.

Die Fadenalgen sehe ich nicht als Problem, zum einen produzieren sie Sauerstoff, verbrauchen überschüssige Nährstoffe und irgendwann wenn sie nicht mehr genug Nahrung haben verschwinden sie wieder und werden zu Schlamm den man dann irgendwann wieder rausholen muß wenn es zuviel wird.

LG Bebel


----------



## DerDunkelGraf (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

@Bebel

Die Sauerstoffpumpe ist auf Mittel gestellt und es ist an der Oberfläche eine ordentliche Blasenbildung zu sehen. 
Sollte doch reichen gg. einfrieren der Stelle!?

Zum Winter hin kommt ja noch ein Eisfreihalter Standard in den Teich. Ein Teil der Wasseroberfläche wird auch noch mit Styropor abgedeckt.


----------



## Bebel (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

Hört sich doch gut an.

Bebel


----------



## jolantha (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

Hallo Graf, 
lege Deine Sprudelsteine bitte in die Flachzone, höchstens 10 - 15 cm tief, Du wirbelst sonst immer die unteren,
wärmeren Wasserschichten nach oben. 
Die Sprudler sollen später nur verhindern, daß dir die Oberfläche komplett zufriert, damit der Sauerstoff
Austausch gewährleistet bleibt.


----------



## Theo (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*

Moin in die Runde.
Ich habe gestern (Sonntag) die Außenfilter gereinigt und abgeklemmt und lasse jetzt nur noch die Pumpe mit ihren zwei Filtertöpfen laufen. 
Die Goldis fanden es höchst interessant und demonstrierten mit neugierigen Zupfen an meinem Arm das sie evtl. auch noch Futter annehmen würden.... kriegen sie aber nicht. Bei mir gibt es unter 10°C nichts mehr.
Es sind auch noch genug kleine Krabbeltiere im Wasser so das sie nicht Hungern müssen.
Zum Thema selbst kann ich sagen, dass die Goldis, wenn sie nicht von mir gestört werden, schon recht träge in den mittleren bis tiefen Regionen stehen.
Wird aber bald wieder besser, denn es sind nur noch 4 Monate bis März.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fische schon abgetaucht?*



pyro schrieb:


> OK, danke für die Info. Fische hab ich ja nicht im Teich... aber heute hab ich trotzdem neue, komische Lebewesen entdeckt...
> 
> Durchsichtige nadelförmige Tiere, ca. 20mm lang ca. 2mm Durchmesser mit ein paar wenigen schwarzen Punkten. Was weis ich was das ist...???
> Fische kommen wenn überhaupt und dann nur in geringer Anzahl nächstes Jahr.



Hi Pyro,

hatte ganz vergessen beim letzten Mal auf deine Frage einzugehen.

google mal nach Büschelmücke; Büschelmückenlarve; weiße Mückenlarven. Sollte eigentlich ein Treffer geben

MfG Frank


----------

